# Venezuela ; The Socialists nightmare w/ half the population in CRITICAL poverty now



## LadyGunSlinger

Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela

When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.

From the article:
*Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*

*Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
*In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
*Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
*




*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

A survey conducted in 2015 by Venezuela’s Central University, Andrés Bello and Simón Bolívar showed that 76 per cent of Venezuelans live in poverty and 49 percent in 'critical' poverty.

Read more: Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism

Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism

Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.

This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”



See how  INSANE liberals are??!


----------



## owebo

The socialist government is disarming the people to make them safer in their poverty....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

*In Venezuela, Hugo Chavez's 'Bolivarian Revolution' Dies Again*
*There is no rest for the late Hugo Chavez.

Now two years gone, his so-called Bolivarian Revolution, based on the anti-colonial policies of the authoritarian Simon Bolivar, suffered a second death on Sunday. Venezuelans voted Chavez’s supporters out of power, greatly weakening his successor Nicolas Maduro.

Unfortunately the Venezuelan people had to learn a hard lesson that costs many lives, especially of innocent children.. People always think FREE from the government cheesebank is something good when it's nothing more than CONCENTRATED POWER for the rich and elite .. eventually, like all socialist utopian pipe dreams, it's the people who suffer, die. Wake up America.. Hillary Rodham Clinton and her gaggle of socialist buffoons will lead us down the same path and utterly destroy this country with GLOBALISM.
*


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This morning’s key headlines fromGenerationalDynamics.com


Economic collapse of Venezuela will devastate the entire Caribbean region
Lufthansa suspends flights to Venezuela over non-payment
Hugo Chávez dismantled Venezuela’s businesses on purpose to create Socialist Paradise
Venezuela has almost $2 billion in debt due in October, $3 billion in November and almost $4 billion in April 2017, making default almost certain. According to LATAM PM:

Inflation hit 180.9 per cent and the economy contracted 5.7 per cent last year, according to central bank figures. Contagion risks are significant: on one hand, regional risk could spike, with Brazil and Ecuador already in a recession.

PetroCaribe … is also in big danger. Between 2004 and 2008, Venezuela experienced an economic miracle. Its economy grew ten per cent on average every year, while GDP per capita expanded by 26 per cent. Now Venezuela is going backwards.

By 2018, the country will reach the GDP seen in 2005, but with a population six million (20 per cent larger). GDP per capita will fall to 2000 levels by 2018, as if 18 years had never occurred for the economy.”


TAKE A GOOD FUCKING LOOK AT LIBERALISM............  Don't ever forget it.


----------



## Baron

All socialist utopias either were failed or going to be failed. The last example Germany where commie Merkel floods the country with analphabetic Muslims.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Baron said:


> All socialist utopias either were failed or going to be failed. The last example Germany where commie Merkel floods the country with analphabetic Muslims.



That's an excellent observation and the people of Germany have had enough!


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Government creates absolutely nothing except regulations. Some are good, others are so bizarre as to be comic book material. Governments survive by being parasitic. Oil is no different than air. It's there. So is gold, dirt, wood and water. When government take control of a commodity, it kills it. When a company takes control of a commodity, investors profit. Taxes are paid from profits, profits are generated by consumers, consumers benefit. Deviate from this and suffer - like Venezuela.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Notice how liberals avoid ANY thread with the FACTS about their Utopian pipe dream? Liiberalism is predicated upon a house of cards which at its foundation are lies, propaganda, feelings, social justice. Enter in the FACTS of socialism in the real word: Socialism means the state owns the process, production and profits. Under this arrangement there is no place for any individual to be better than the aggregate. There is no place for great ideas or exceptional thinking.


----------



## tinydancer

Not sure if many know it on this board but so much of the renaissance of the Bolivar revolution was fueled by Bill Ayers and his son. They were advisors to EL BLOCKHEAD. aka Chavez.

Chicago advisers in South America.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

They needed a Pinocet to wipe out communists before it ever got this far.

This is the exact same end game every time and place you allow Communists to rule


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> Not sure if many know it on this board but so much of the renaissance of the Bolivar revolution was fueled by Bill Ayers and his son. They were advisors to EL BLOCKHEAD. aka Chavez.
> 
> Chicago advisers in South America.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?



Oh wow Tiny... I didn't know that but I'm not surprised.. I wouldn't be surprised if we found the boy King, DingleBarry to be knee deep in the shit there.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> They needed a Pinocet to wipe out communists before it ever got this far.
> 
> *This is the exact same end game every time and place you allow Communists to rule*



BINGO!!!  Absolutely a FACT.


----------



## AvgGuyIA

This is what Hillary has in store for America.  Massive starvation of our children. democrats hate American exceptionalism and want to take us down to the same poverty level of the poorest countries on earth.y


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Notice how liberals avoid ANY thread with the FACTS about their Utopian pipe dream? Liiberalism is predicated upon a house of cards which at its foundation are lies, propaganda, feelings, social justice. Enter in the FACTS of socialism in the real word: Socialism means the state owns the process, production and profits. Under this arrangement there is no place for any individual to be better than the aggregate. There is no place for great ideas or exceptional thinking.



I swear to the heavens LGS if you get into their mindset all of this makes sense to them. Oh hells bells this is why I ran from so called liberalism in the seventies to become a conservative.

Doesn't that sound upside down? These so called liberals were now like SDS that I was involved with were talking about how many people on earth were "dealable". You have to read Prairie Fire to understand their mind set.

It's terrifying. Sadly like Ayers and oh my heavens his wife is worse Bernie now they have been promoted to "educators".


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

AvgGuyIA said:


> This is what Hillary has in store for America.  Massive starvation of our children. democrats hate American exceptionalism and want to take us down to the same poverty level of the poorest countries on earth.y



If we continue to allow in every 3rd world shithole and their poor, criminals, etc.. it's exactly where we will be..


----------



## PurpleOwl

The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that



> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.


Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Notice how liberals avoid ANY thread with the FACTS about their Utopian pipe dream? Liiberalism is predicated upon a house of cards which at its foundation are lies, propaganda, feelings, social justice. Enter in the FACTS of socialism in the real word: Socialism means the state owns the process, production and profits. Under this arrangement there is no place for any individual to be better than the aggregate. There is no place for great ideas or exceptional thinking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swear to the heavens LGS if you get into their mindset all of this makes sense to them. Oh hells bells this is why I ran from so called liberalism in the seventies to become a conservative.
> 
> Doesn't that sound upside down? These so called liberals were now like SDS that I was involved with were talking about how many people on earth were "dealable". You have to read Prairie Fire to understand their mind set.
> 
> It's terrifying. Sadly like Ayers and oh my heavens his wife is worse Bernie now they have been promoted to "educators".
Click to expand...


Tiny.. Never heard of Prairie Fire but I may read it because on the most minute level of any semblance of common sense; intellectual reasoning- I can't fathom the mindset of a liberal..  it's beyond the human deductive reasoning capability to contemplate jumping off a bridge of sheer insanity.


----------



## owebo

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...

You mean the slaughtered and poor created by socialism and socialists?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...


Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This morning’s key headlines fromGenerationalDynamics.com
> 
> 
> Economic collapse of Venezuela will devastate the entire Caribbean region
> Lufthansa suspends flights to Venezuela over non-payment
> Hugo Chávez dismantled Venezuela’s businesses on purpose to create Socialist Paradise
> Venezuela has almost $2 billion in debt due in October, $3 billion in November and almost $4 billion in April 2017, making default almost certain. According to LATAM PM:
> 
> Inflation hit 180.9 per cent and the economy contracted 5.7 per cent last year, according to central bank figures. Contagion risks are significant: on one hand, regional risk could spike, with Brazil and Ecuador already in a recession.
> 
> PetroCaribe … is also in big danger. Between 2004 and 2008, Venezuela experienced an economic miracle. Its economy grew ten per cent on average every year, while GDP per capita expanded by 26 per cent. Now Venezuela is going backwards.
> 
> By 2018, the country will reach the GDP seen in 2005, but with a population six million (20 per cent larger). GDP per capita will fall to 2000 levels by 2018, as if 18 years had never occurred for the economy.”
> 
> TAKE A GOOD FUCKING LOOK AT LIBERALISM............  Don't ever forget it.



Dear heart it was a house of cards that was an illusion fueled by the likes of Barbara Walters. Portraying this insanity as reality. They loved Hugo. 

If I want one thing out of this election cycle I want to destroy the media.

The media in America must be taken out. I'm chomping at the bit. It's coming.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...


You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO

This asshole makes my point.. INSANE


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO
> 
> This asshole makes my point.. INSANE
Click to expand...

your batshit nuts


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..
Click to expand...

what does this mean?


----------



## PurpleOwl

owebo said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the slaughtered and poor created by socialism and socialists?
Click to expand...

no


----------



## Onyx

Venezuela is a consequence of statism, and socialism is just one of its potential fail-safes.

The state is a machination that always seeks to serve the ruling class. It is important to remember that no socialist government can ever work for the people, since that is outside the nature of the soulless machine state.


----------



## owebo

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does this mean?
Click to expand...

Yell up from the basement to mommy, snowflake.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does this mean?
Click to expand...


It means to back up your HORSESHIT POST... PROVE IT


----------



## PurpleOwl

owebo said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does this mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yell up from the basement to mommy, snowflake.....
Click to expand...

very mature response you must be an economics professor


----------



## owebo

PurpleOwl said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey doofy, show me real statistics when Venezuela FLOURISHED under capitalism of your ASININE post..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what does this mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yell up from the basement to mommy, snowflake.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> very mature response you must be an economics professor
Click to expand...

Engineer...

You working on your GED?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean the slaughtered and poor created by socialism and socialists?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no
Click to expand...


Hey Genius, ever hear of Solzhenitsyn?


----------



## ScienceRocks

Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic(germany, Japan, South Korea, Sweden) then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.

But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO
> 
> This asshole makes my point.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your batshit nuts
Click to expand...


What's wrong dumb dumb?? Can't prove your assertion? We're all waiting for you to prove that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism.. (This should be good )


----------



## Onyx

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that



State capitalism works about as well as state socialism.

I believe that state capitalism is more to blame for the crisis in Venezuela, but that is not to say that socialism has not fucked over more than a few people.


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if many know it on this board but so much of the renaissance of the Bolivar revolution was fueled by Bill Ayers and his son. They were advisors to EL BLOCKHEAD. aka Chavez.
> 
> Chicago advisers in South America.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow Tiny... I didn't know that but I'm not surprised.. I wouldn't be surprised if we found the boy King, DingleBarry to be knee deep in the shit there.
Click to expand...


Oh Hugo not only had Bill down there but his adopted son was Chavez's right hand man for years. Helped develop the Venezuela education system modeled on Chicago.



I can't believe I just typed that but its the bloody truth. That's the saddest part.


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO
> 
> This asshole makes my point.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your batshit nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong dumb dumb?? Can't prove your assertion? We're all waiting for you to prove that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism.. (This should be good )
Click to expand...

I just did?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.



Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO
> 
> This asshole makes my point.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your batshit nuts
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's wrong dumb dumb?? Can't prove your assertion? We're all waiting for you to prove that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism.. (This should be good )
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just did?
Click to expand...


Nah dummy.. you linked a SOCIALIST rag.. that's not proof.. You're dismissed now.. I LOATHE idiots.. you don't even register on the dope clock.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State capitalism works about as well as state socialism.
> 
> I believe that state capitalism is more to blame for the crisis in Venezuela, but that is not to say that socialism has not fucked over more than a few people.
Click to expand...

You mean crony capitalism, an tenant of socialism, not a competitor to socialism.....


----------



## tinydancer

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger is a very undesirable person.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic(germany, Japan, South Korea, Sweden) then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.



From Wiki, you moron

*Hugo Rafael Chávez Frías* (Spanish pronunciation: [ˈuɣo rafaˈel ˈtʃaβes ˈfɾi.as]; 28 July 1954 – 5 March 2013) was a Venezuelan politician who served as the 64th President of Venezuela from 1999 to 2013. He was also leader of the Fifth Republic Movement from its foundation in 1997 until 2007, when it merged with several other parties to form the United Socialist Party of Venezuela (PSUV), which he led until 2012.


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
Click to expand...

so is denmark whats your point?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger is a very undesirable person.



No.. I won't give you my phone number.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger is a very undesirable person.


She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is denmark whats your point?
Click to expand...


Like I said, you're about as smart as a praying mantis. Bye.


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> You mean crony capitalism, an tenant of socialism, not a competitor to socialism.....



Crony capitalism is not real capitalism.

It is the preferential policy of both modern liberals and conservatives.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger is a very undesirable person.
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
Click to expand...



LMAO I HEART YOU!!!!


----------



## JoeB131

LadyGunSlinger said:


> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.



Yawn... Yes, when your economy is based on one commodity and that commodity goes belly up, things are going to suck no matter what economic system you have.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean crony capitalism, an tenant of socialism, not a competitor to socialism.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crony capitalism is not real capitalism.
> 
> It is the preferential policy of both modern liberals and conservatives.
Click to expand...

No fuck Einstein......

Do you know what a tenant is?  And how crony capitalism is a derivative of SOCIALISM?


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....



Real american? Lol.

More like a puppet.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

JoeB131 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... Yes, when your economy is based on one commodity and that commodity goes belly up, things are going to suck no matter what economic system you have.
Click to expand...


LIAR.. Chavez nationalized Agriculture, steel, finance, gold, transportation- Should I go on?


----------



## JoeB131

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean crony capitalism, an tenant of socialism, not a competitor to socialism.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crony capitalism is not real capitalism.
> 
> It is the preferential policy of both modern liberals and conservatives.
Click to expand...


The same argument could be made about "Crony Socialism"...


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is denmark whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're about as smart as a praying mantis. Bye.
Click to expand...

Ever notice when a republican loses an argument they call everyone stupid and storm off?

bye, bye I guess?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
Click to expand...


You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..


----------



## owebo

JoeB131 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... Yes, when your economy is based on one commodity and that commodity goes belly up, things are going to suck no matter what economic system you have.
Click to expand...

its not like Venezuela is in a tourist hot spot like the Caribbean or anything....


----------



## CrusaderFrank

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...

Three facts about progressives

Progressive fail 100% of the time.

Progressive blame others for their inevitable failure 100% of the time.

The Prog base never questions the above


----------



## Onyx

JoeB131 said:


> The same argument could be made about "Crony Socialism"...



Crony capitalism and crony socialism mean the same exact thing. 

Corporatism.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same argument could be made about "Crony Socialism"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crony capitalism and crony socialism mean the same exact thing.
> 
> Corporatism.
Click to expand...

RIF my liberal tool friend.....


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..



What do you actually expect from posts like this? 

To get recognized? What a tool.


----------



## PurpleOwl

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
Click to expand...

so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you actually expect from posts like this?
> 
> To get recognized? What a tool.
Click to expand...


You replied, didn't you dumbazz? Now who's the tool?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I'm still waiting for any of the 3 roving morons in this thread to PROVE that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism..LOL


----------



## tinydancer

JoeB131 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... Yes, when your economy is based on one commodity and that commodity goes belly up, things are going to suck no matter what economic system you have.
Click to expand...


Until you can understand the country and the politics you really should not comment. 

Venezuela had a fabulous diverse economic base till Hugo thought one ring should rule them all.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn... Yes, when your economy is based on one commodity and that commodity goes belly up, things are going to suck no matter what economic system you have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Until you can understand the country and the politics you really should not comment.
> 
> Venezuela had a fabulous diverse economic base till Hugo thought one ring should rule them all.
Click to expand...


Absolutely FACTUAL..


----------



## Onyx

PurpleOwl said:


> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?



You must of already known it was a mindless puppet when you participated in this thread.

These anti-individuals recycle  rhetoric and find easy opportunities in which to strike irreverent agitation.

Have you ever seen LadyGunSlinger hold down an actual debate? I never seen this tool make an argument more than a sentence long.


----------



## ScienceRocks

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
Click to expand...



Most all European nation have regulations and a public sector...Well, a large percentage of those nations have equal to above our gdp per capita. There's in fact less starving babies in countries that are in western Europe and Japan.   Of course, libertarianism if it had its way would lead to out of control capitalism which would lead to us being a nation of mostly poor serfs with a few rich at the top. Kind of like Central America.

That of course would have starving babies far before social democracy will.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

For Socialist Joe
*Venezuela Seizes Local Kimberly-Clark Factory*



Just hours after Kimberly-Clark, the consumer-products giant that owns Kleenex and Huggies, said it will shutter its Venezuela operations after years of grappling with soaring inflation and a shortage of hard currency and raw materials, Venezuela retaliated by announcing it would seize the factory.
Venezuela Seizes Local Kimberly-Clark Factory | Zero Hedge


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Now who's the tool?



Still you.


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> I'm still waiting for any of the 3 roving morons in this thread to PROVE that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism..LOL



It's strange LGS.

They will not admit that they are wrong. Chavez et al are now all down the toilet AND there are crickets from his supporters up here.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must of already known it was a mindless puppet when you participated in this thread.
> 
> These anti-individuals recycle easy rhetoric and find easy opportunities in which to strike irreverent agitation.
> 
> Have you ever seen LadyGunSlinger hold down an actual debate? I never seen this tool make an argument more than a sentence long.
Click to expand...

Coming from some imbecile nooblet, that doesn't mean SHIT but it does tell me you've stalked me and read my posts.. Get in line for an autograph TURD.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for any of the 3 roving morons in this thread to PROVE that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange LGS.
> 
> They will not admit that they are wrong. Chavez et al are now all down the toilet AND there are crickets from his supporters up here.
Click to expand...


Tiny, name a time you've ever seen a liberal admit to the pain their policies cause?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most all European nation have regulations and a public sector...Well, a large percentage of those nations have equal to above our gdp per capita. There's in fact less starving babies in countries that are in western Europe and Japan.   Of course, libertarianism if it had its way would lead to out of control capitalism which would lead to us being a nation of mostly poor serfs with a few rich at the top. Kind of like Central America.
> 
> That of course would have starving babies far before social democracy will.
Click to expand...


WTF are you babbling about over there?? None of what you just spewed makes a bit of fucking sense.. OUT OF CONTROL CAPITALISM in Europe??


----------



## Onyx

tinydancer said:


> Until you can understand the country and the politics you really should not comment.
> 
> Venezuela had a fabulous diverse economic base till Hugo thought one ring should rule them all.



He is correct. 

The economy would be inseparably reliant on petroleum no matter who was in charge. 

The truth is, the markets just did not want cheaper and low quality crude oil. I'd say OPEC had a lot to do with the economic recession.


----------



## ScienceRocks

The fact that the vast majority of all wealth is going into the hands of the top few percent, while our middle class collapses is a sign that we don't have enough enforcement of our anti-trust laws and that our workers can't get ahead because of the collapse of the unions. The rich at the top are a never ending machine of fucking the other 99% of this country over be it outsourcing, importation of cheap labor or paying their favorite party to fuck over the few unions we have left.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can understand the country and the politics you really should not comment.
> 
> Venezuela had a fabulous diverse economic base till Hugo thought one ring should rule them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct.
> 
> The economy would be inseparably reliant on petroleum no matter who was in charge.
> 
> The truth is, the markets just did not want cheaper and low quality crude oil. I'd say OPEC had a lot to do with the economic recession.
Click to expand...

lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OPEC CAUSED THE DOWNFALL OF SOCIALIST VENEZUELA.. Where do they find NUTZ like you??


----------



## owebo

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
Click to expand...

We're laughing at you.....there's nothing we can do about Venezuelas babies and what,your ideology did to them....look at the bright side, at least their babies are alive, unlike our babies you socialists cut apart for parts to sell for profit......


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> The fact that the vast majority of all wealth is going into the hands of the top few percent, while our middle class collapses is a sign that we don't have enough enforcement of our anti-trust laws and that our workers can't get ahead because of the collapse of the unions. The rich at the top are a never ending machine of fucking the other 99% of this country over be it outsourcing, importation of cheap labor or paying their favorite party to fuck over the few unions we have left.



Says the MORON who supports GLOBALIST HILLARY CLINTON.. You're your own worst enemy.. LOL


----------



## ScienceRocks

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> She's deplorable.....as am I, as are all real Americans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most all European nation have regulations and a public sector...Well, a large percentage of those nations have equal to above our gdp per capita. There's in fact less starving babies in countries that are in western Europe and Japan.   Of course, libertarianism if it had its way would lead to out of control capitalism which would lead to us being a nation of mostly poor serfs with a few rich at the top. Kind of like Central America.
> 
> That of course would have starving babies far before social democracy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about over there?? None of what you just spewed makes a bit of fucking sense.. OUT OF CONTROL CAPITALISM in Europe??
Click to expand...



really? You're a clueless idiot that has no clue. What I just typed makes perfect sense, it is you that doesn't understand a goddamn thing.

It is a fact that many western european countries have a higher gdp per capita.
It is a fact that nearly all western nations on this planet are social democracies with a private and public sector.
And it is a fact that the rich control most central American countries and the poor eat shit.

Take a political science class before you post.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Real american? Lol.
> 
> More like a puppet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound personally butt chapped.. Lube it up dickless and move on..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so when you started this thread, did you have any actual questions or did you just want to post pictures of starving babies so you could laugh at them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Most all European nation have regulations and a public sector...Well, a large percentage of those nations have equal to above our gdp per capita. There's in fact less starving babies in countries that are in western Europe and Japan.   Of course, libertarianism if it had its way would lead to out of control capitalism which would lead to us being a nation of mostly poor serfs with a few rich at the top. Kind of like Central America.
> 
> That of course would have starving babies far before social democracy will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about over there?? None of what you just spewed makes a bit of fucking sense.. OUT OF CONTROL CAPITALISM in Europe??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> really? You're a clueless idiot that has no clue. What I just typed makes perfect sense, it is you that doesn't understand a goddamn thing.
> 
> It is a fact that many western european countries have a higher gdp per capita.
> It is a fact that nearly all western nations on this planet are social democracies with a private and public sector.
> And it is a fact that the rich control most central American countries and the poor eat shit.
> 
> Take a political science class before you post.
Click to expand...


OUT OF CONTROL CAPITALISM...  Bwhahahahaha Hahahahahahaha Hahahahahaha  LOLing@ the Hitlery supporter


----------



## ScienceRocks

Hey moron, I wonder how much the rich is paying you to argue for the ass rape of most of this country?


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OPEC CAUSED THE DOWNFALL OF SOCIALIST VENEZUELA.. Where do they find NUTZ like you??



Typical tool.

Okay bimbo, let's challenge you to debate on an intellectual level for a change.

What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Matthew said:


> Hey moron, I wonder how much the rich is paying you to argue for the ass rape of most of this country?



Oh gee, there's a sane comment^^^ LOL (Sarc


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until you can understand the country and the politics you really should not comment.
> 
> Venezuela had a fabulous diverse economic base till Hugo thought one ring should rule them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is correct.
> 
> The economy would be inseparably reliant on petroleum no matter who was in charge.
> 
> The truth is, the markets just did not want cheaper and low quality crude oil. I'd say OPEC had a lot to do with the economic recession.
Click to expand...

I love how we cruise by Venezuela, on they way to more hospitable tourist locations....all,the reject socialists shine lasers on our boat because they have no jobs....

Oh wait,,you said it's the oil, not tourists.....


----------



## Theowl32

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is denmark whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're about as smart as a praying mantis. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice when a republican loses an argument they call everyone stupid and storm off?
> 
> bye, bye I guess?
Click to expand...



You want to talk about FACTS? Thought not. I will present them anyway.


--------------------------------

Hey, stupid purple owl, why don't you tell me if Denmark has a problem with millions of Mexicans and South Americans flooding their country every year? 

They don't? 

How are the those countries liking the mass influx of refugees into their countries?


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OPEC CAUSED THE DOWNFALL OF SOCIALIST VENEZUELA.. Where do they find NUTZ like you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tool.
> 
> Okay bimbo, let's challenge you to debate on an intellectual level for a change.
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
Click to expand...

It's hilarious watching a girl hand you your ass....


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for any of the 3 roving morons in this thread to PROVE that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange LGS.
> 
> They will not admit that they are wrong. Chavez et al are now all down the toilet AND there are crickets from his supporters up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tiny, name a time you've ever seen a liberal admit to the pain their policies cause?
Click to expand...


Only time ever. But I won't call them a liberal. Eastern bloc from communism. Life is better now for many. I don't understand this drive to put us all under this bullshit again. 

It's strange out there. I don't get where it's going girl at all. Glad you are out there. You have no idea. I'm so glad you are out there fighting the good fight.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OPEC CAUSED THE DOWNFALL OF SOCIALIST VENEZUELA.. Where do they find NUTZ like you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tool.
> 
> Okay bimbo, let's challenge you to debate on an intellectual level for a change.
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
Click to expand...


So your Sesame Street butthurt test relies on my personal information regarding OPECs imports??? Hey JrDouche- SOCIALIST VENEZUELA COLLAPSED, period..


----------



## rdean

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.

House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for any of the 3 roving morons in this thread to PROVE that Venezuela collapsed due to Capitalism..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's strange LGS.
> 
> They will not admit that they are wrong. Chavez et al are now all down the toilet AND there are crickets from his supporters up here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tiny, name a time you've ever seen a liberal admit to the pain their policies cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only time ever. But I won't call them a liberal. Eastern bloc from communism. Life is better now for many. I don't understand this drive to put us all under this bullshit again.
> 
> It's strange out there. I don't get where it's going girl at all. Glad you are out there. You have no idea. I'm so glad you are out there fighting the good fight.
Click to expand...


You too Tiny.. ever since we met over on Hannitys forum, I've admired your tenacity, intellect and resolve..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

rdean said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.
> 
> House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy
Click to expand...

 Rderp farts in to the thread with the typical liberal ooze.. LOL ie, adds nothing.


----------



## Yousaidwhat

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You fucking list a SOCIALIST MAGAZINE as proof??? ROFLMAO
> 
> This asshole makes my point.. INSANE
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your batshit nuts
Click to expand...

That was an original thought.... oh, wait.

Never mind.


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> It's hilarious watching a girl hand you your ass....



You mean type one sentence personal attacks in all caps?


----------



## owebo

rdean said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.
> 
> House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy
Click to expand...

Admit it, you just care about the profits from children.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious watching a girl hand you your ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean type one sentence personal attacks in all caps?
Click to expand...


You were stuffed in lockers as a kid.. admit it.. ;-) No worries.. we keep a box of pampers here for the pussy type poster who can't handle the fray.. Go back to www.ilikemygenitalswet.com


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.
> 
> House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admit it, you just care about the profits from children.....
Click to expand...


Liberals and their abortion mills is a great business they say.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious watching a girl hand you your ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean type one sentence personal attacks in all caps?
Click to expand...

She beat you like a....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hilarious watching a girl hand you your ass....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean type one sentence personal attacks in all caps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She beat you like this....
> 
> View attachment 90026
Click to expand...

LOL Made me laugh


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You were stuffed in lockers as a kid.. admit it.. ;-) No worries.. we keep a box of pampers here for the pussy type poster who can't handle the fray.. Go back to www.ilikemygenitalswet.com



Deep down you understand that this is pretty pathetic behavior.


----------



## owebo

LadyGunSlinger said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.
> 
> House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Admit it, you just care about the profits from children.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Liberals and their abortion mills is a great business they say.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were stuffed in lockers as a kid.. admit it.. ;-) No worries.. we keep a box of pampers here for the pussy type poster who can't handle the fray.. Go back to www.ilikemygenitalswet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deep down you understand that this is pretty pathetic behavior.
Click to expand...


So now you know what I'm thinking.. ..that's the textbook definition of DELUSIONAL...


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tool.
> 
> Okay bimbo, let's challenge you to debate on an intellectual level for a change.
> *
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your Sesame Street butthurt test relies on my personal information regarding OPECs imports??? Hey JrDouche- SOCIALIST VENEZUELA COLLAPSED, period..
Click to expand...


I highlighted the question you have chosen not to answer.


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> So now you know what I'm thinking.. ..that's the textbook definition of DELUSIONAL...



Okay.....

Could you get back to whining and not debating?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

It's always the same in every Progressive Utopia:

The Rulers Prosper 

The unarmed slaves starve to death

The Useful Idiots are instructed to blade capitalism


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OPEC CAUSED THE DOWNFALL OF SOCIALIST VENEZUELA.. Where do they find NUTZ like you??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Typical tool.
> 
> Okay bimbo, let's challenge you to debate on an intellectual level for a change.
> *
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So your Sesame Street butthurt test relies on my personal information regarding OPECs imports??? Hey JrDouche- SOCIALIST VENEZUELA COLLAPSED, period..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I highlighted the question you have still chosen not to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


This is MY thread birdbrain and it's on the topic of Socialism and the downfall of Venezuela.. it's your RESPONSIBILITY as the asinine fucking IDIOT who said OPEC caused Venezuela to crash, to fucking prove it..  I don't fall for sophomoric taunts from morons who can't back up their own claim..


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is *MY *thread birdbrain



Then kick me out.

I overloaded your brain, which is why you are having a mental breakdown right now.



> it's your RESPONSIBILITY as the asinine fucking IDIOT who said OPEC caused Venezuela to crash, to fucking prove it..



I made an argument. You have not responded to it.

It goes without saying that you do not know how to respond.  It is typical of a tool bimbo.



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



* This is for when you are ready to act like you have half a brain.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is *MY *thread birdbrain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then kick me out.
> 
> I overloaded your brain, which is why you are having a mental breakdown right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's your RESPONSIBILITY as the asinine fucking IDIOT who said OPEC caused Venezuela to crash, to fucking prove it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an argument. You have not responded to it.
> 
> It goes without saying that you do not know how to respond.  It is typical of a tool bimbo.
Click to expand...

Check your propaganda liberal tool....we,discussed this weakness of yours before....


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is coming to America but if you tell the people many will not believe it.  Why won't they believe it?  
2 Thessalonians 2:10-12


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> Check your propaganda liberal tool....we,discussed this weakness of yours before....



Love you too, Owebo.


----------



## Theowl32

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is *MY *thread birdbrain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then kick me out.
> 
> I overloaded your brain, which is why you are having a mental breakdown right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's your RESPONSIBILITY as the asinine fucking IDIOT who said OPEC caused Venezuela to crash, to fucking prove it..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I made an argument. You have not responded to it.
> 
> It goes without saying that you do not know how to respond.  It is typical of a tool bimbo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> * This is for when you are ready to act like you have half a brain.
Click to expand...

I have responded to it you piece of American hating shit. They have also responded to it you fucking blob.


----------



## tinydancer

By the way I have had the worst summer with rain every day that I was thinking next year rice paddies,

Really bad garden. Blight on the tomatoes. The tomattillos rocked some how. My peppers too but all the others go figure. 

sooooooooooooooooo I've been busy on the internet despite dial up.  I've been tracking the Ayers/ Boudin link to Venezuela

I am loaded for bear.


----------



## Onyx

Theowl32 said:


> I have responded to it you piece of American hating shit.



I hate America because I believe OPEC is a major cause of the depression in Venezuela?

Mind explaining that to me?



> They have also responded to it you fucking blob.



Where did someone respond to the argument about Venezuela selling at standard rates for low quality crude oil? 

My apologies if I missed it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have responded to it you piece of American hating shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate America because I believe OPEC is a major cause of the depression in Venezuela?
> 
> Mind explaining that to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have also responded to it you fucking blob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where? It is possible I missed it.
> 
> My apologies if I did.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking idiot to boot.. We're all waiting for you to prove your assertion.


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
Click to expand...


Just when I think I can't get jaw dropped again. OMG he does it. Matthew has now epitomized the enemy.I'm trying to go back to bed. I need a beer and a unisom. 

Hang in there LGS.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when I think I can't get jaw dropped again. OMG he does it. Matthew has now epitomized the enemy.I'm trying to go back to bed. I need a beer and a unisom.
> 
> Hang in there LGS.
Click to expand...

You too Tiny.. Get some sleep and come back fighting!


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You're a fucking idiot to boot.. We're all waiting for you to prove your assertion.



Impossible burden fallacy.

You can ignore all arguments by stating "That does not prove anything."

It is clear that this bimbo tool knows nothing about how debates operate.



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



This continues to be ignored.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have responded to it you piece of American hating shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hate America because I believe OPEC is a major cause of the depression in Venezuela?
> 
> Mind explaining that to me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They have also responded to it you fucking blob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did someone respond to the argument about Venezuela selling at standard rates for low quality crude oil?
> 
> My apologies if I missed it.
Click to expand...

Our domestic Louisiana refining capacity was specifically designed to economically process Venezuela crude....and your Obama hated that.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a fucking idiot to boot.. We're all waiting for you to prove your assertion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible burden fallacy.
> 
> You can ignore all arguments by stating "That does not prove anything."
> 
> It is clear that this bimbo tool knows nothing about how debates operate.
Click to expand...


So you claim Venezuela collapsed due to OPEC but can't prove it..   LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then you foolishly chide that I don't know how debates operate???? You're either fucking looped on heroin, just plain stupid, or you're a single celled amoeba with a flapping sewer.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah




----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> So you claim Venezuela collapsed due to OPEC but can't prove it..   LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then you foolishly chide that I don't know how debates operate???? You're either fucking looped on heroin, just plain stupid, or you're a single celled amoeba with a flapping sewer.



I already argued it. You are not the judge of what constitutes proof.

You cannot refute it because your idiocy mandates that you deflect through flamboyant ranting.



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



This continues to be ignored.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Book of Jeremiah said:


>



It's tragic.. I can remember when the people of Venezuela cheered on Chavez and loved his Utopian Socialist promises of freebies, vacations, etc..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim Venezuela collapsed due to OPEC but can't prove it..   LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then you foolishly chide that I don't know how debates operate???? You're either fucking looped on heroin, just plain stupid, or you're a single celled amoeba with a flapping sewer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already argued it. You are not the judge of what constitutes proof.
> 
> You cannot refute it because your idiocy mandates that you deflect through flamboyant ranting.
Click to expand...

No you didn't argue shit boy.. Show us your proof?


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you claim Venezuela collapsed due to OPEC but can't prove it..   LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Then you foolishly chide that I don't know how debates operate???? You're either fucking looped on heroin, just plain stupid, or you're a single celled amoeba with a flapping sewer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already argued it. You are not the judge of what constitutes proof.
> 
> You cannot refute it because your idiocy mandates that you deflect through flamboyant ranting.
Click to expand...

No...like I do, she truly thinks you're an idiot.....

And she laid out a pretty devastating series of posts outlining it based on your understanding of socialism and crony capitalism in Venezuela......


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Great article from Forbes
Congratulations To Bolivarian Socialism: Venezuela's Maduro Now Blames Everyone But Himself

From the article:

Because, absent simply insane economic policies there’s absolutely no reason why this should have happened. *No, the oil price crash does not excuse it: the country ran out of toilet paper when oil was still over $100 a barrel. And ran out of most other things before that too: this is simply and purely the result of people who know nothing at all about how economies work getting their hands on the policy levers.*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Onyx said:


> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State capitalism works about as well as state socialism.
> 
> I believe that state capitalism is more to blame for the crisis in Venezuela, but that is not to say that socialism has not fucked over more than a few people.
Click to expand...

WTF is state capitalism?


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> Our domestic Louisiana refining capacity was specifically designed to economically process Venezuela crude....and your Obama hated that.....



Thanks for actually addressing the question, Owebo.

Your domestic Louisiana refining facility is insignificant in the grand scheme of the Venezuelan economy. They need to sustain themselves on much more exportation than rural Louisiana. 

Right now,  American petroleum trade in Africa is on par with Venezuela, which is further evidence of my point.

By the way, my claim is not that OPEC is the only cause for the current Venezuelan depression. Just a prominent one.


----------



## tinydancer

LadyGunSlinger said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when I think I can't get jaw dropped again. OMG he does it. Matthew has now epitomized the enemy.I'm trying to go back to bed. I need a beer and a unisom.
> 
> Hang in there LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too Tiny.. Get some sleep and come back fighting!
Click to expand...


II'll hang in till one of them takes effect.



I love seeing you come in and kick ass all over the board though. They don't have a clue what to do with you. I love you to death.

ETA: I think death is spelled that way. ruh roh.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

tinydancer said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just when I think I can't get jaw dropped again. OMG he does it. Matthew has now epitomized the enemy.I'm trying to go back to bed. I need a beer and a unisom.
> 
> Hang in there LGS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You too Tiny.. Get some sleep and come back fighting!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> II'll hang in till one of them takes effect.
> 
> 
> 
> I love seeing you come in and kick ass all over the board though. They don't have a clue what to do with you. I love ito death.
Click to expand...


Love you too, my Tiny.. always will ♥ Sisters til the end..


----------



## Onyx

CrusaderFrank said:


> WTF is state capitalism?



A political system where the state controls capital. This technically refers to all capitalism within the framework of the state.

If my definition does not suffice, I will redirect you to Google


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our domestic Louisiana refining capacity was specifically designed to economically process Venezuela crude....and your Obama hated that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for actually addressing the question, Owebo.
> 
> Your domestic Louisiana refining facility is insignificant in the grand scheme of the Venezuelan economy. They need to sustain themselves on much more exportation than rural Louisiana.
> 
> Right now,  American petroleum trade in Africa is on par with Venezuela, which is further evidence of my point.
> 
> By the way, my claim is not that OPEC is the only cause for the current Venezuelan depression. Just a prominent one.
Click to expand...

No,,actiually there is no other refining capacity in the world designed to handle their largest oil reserves in the world....and your Obama hates that.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is state capitalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A political system where the state controls capital. This technically refers to all capitalism within the framework of the state.
> 
> If my definition does not suffice, I will redirect you to Google
Click to expand...

You're someone who likes to hear himself talk... you think you're impressive but in actuality you come across as a buffoon. Your arguments are NOT tangible and when getting your ass handed to you, you moved the fucking goal posts.. You're a joke.


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> No you didn't argue shit boy.. Show us your proof?



Impossible burden fallacy.

You are asking me to conform to an intellectually dishonest debate standard. 



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



You continue to ignore this.


----------



## owebo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State capitalism works about as well as state socialism.
> 
> I believe that state capitalism is more to blame for the crisis in Venezuela, but that is not to say that socialism has not fucked over more than a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is state capitalism?
Click to expand...

exactly....it's his liberal propaganda.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

CrusaderFrank said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State capitalism works about as well as state socialism.
> 
> I believe that state capitalism is more to blame for the crisis in Venezuela, but that is not to say that socialism has not fucked over more than a few people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF is state capitalism?
Click to expand...



It must be like "State Edumucashunism?" Pubwik skrool


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't argue shit boy.. Show us your proof?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Impossible burden fallacy.
> 
> You are asking me to conform to an intellectually dishonest debate standard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to ignore this.
Click to expand...


Go start your own thread on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.


----------



## Onyx

owebo said:


> No,,actiually there is no other refining capacity in the world designed to handle their largest oil reserves in the world....and your Obama hates that.....



I have vocally criticized Obama on this site, and my anarchist beliefs of abolishing the state and therefore all government social services are therefore inconsistent with the ideals of the Obama administration

Wait... maybe you are just trying to get under my skin


----------



## Theowl32

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Great article from Forbes
> Congratulations To Bolivarian Socialism: Venezuela's Maduro Now Blames Everyone But Himself
> 
> From the article:
> 
> Because, absent simply insane economic policies there’s absolutely no reason why this should have happened. *No, the oil price crash does not excuse it: the country ran out of toilet paper when oil was still over $100 a barrel. And ran out of most other things before that too: this is simply and purely the result of people who know nothing at all about how economies work getting their hands on the policy levers.*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


The fucking moron thinks OPEC picked on "Venzuela." Not on all of the other countries that drill and produce oil. Just Venezuela.

LOL.

He must have read something written by Sean Penn.

*1. Venezuela has gone from being dependent on oil to being extremely dependent on oil.*

Former minister in 1998 oil represented 77 percent of Venezuela's exports but by 2011 oil represented 96 percent of exports. That means today only around 4 percent of the goods that Venezuela exports are non-oil products! The Venezuelan economy relies almost exclusively on the price of oil and the ability of the government to spend oil revenues. This will take years to reverse because of item two below.

*2. The Chavez government has crippled private businesses and national industry through expropriations and nationalizations.*

The Chavez government has expropriated or nationalized numerous companies (no one seems to be able to count them all) involved in various sectors including aluminum, cement, gold, iron, steel, farming, transportation, electricity, food production, banking, paper and the media. The number of private companies in industry has dropped from 14,000 in 1998 to only 9,000 in 2011, according to Torres.

Companies need investment to grow and hire new workers. One of the biggest failures of the Chavez government has been to drive away both domestic and foreign investors. In 2011 Latin America enjoyed a record of more than $150 billion in foreign investment with Brazil receiving $67 billion. Venezuela's neighbor Colombia received $13 billion while Venezuela received only $5 billion. To avoid expropriation and find investment a number of Venezuelan companies have moved to Colombia, Panama and the United States.



*3. The Venezuelan currency is a mess.*

The new currency, the Bolivar fuerte, is anything but strong. The Bolivar fuerte has lost nearly two-thirds of its value since it was launched in 2008. Many analysts expect Venezuela will have to go through a painful devaluation sometime this year or next. This will further reduce the value of wages and sharply increase the costs of imports of basic staple goods. Life will get tougher for most Venezuelans but Chavez probably won't be around to see it.

*4. Prices in Venezuela have gone up by 23 percent a year for more than ten years.*

Inflation in Venezuela has averaged 23 percent during 1999-2011 compared to a Latin American average of 4.6 percent. Imagine what life would be like if the price of groceries went up 23 percent every year. This craziness combined with stringent price controls has completely distorted the economy, creating black markets and shortages. In 2012 Venezuela will again have one of the highest inflation rates in the world.

*5.Under Chavez Venezuela has become one of the most violent countries on the planet.*

The murder rate per 100,000 citizens has risen from 25 in 1999 to 45.1 in 2011. This is not an economic stat per se but violence has an economic impact. It is more challenging and dangerous than ever to do business and go to work in Venezuela. When you consider these points, it's hard to call the economic legacy of Chavez and his band of 21st Century Socialists a good one.

As Chavez destroyed the richest economy in Latin America
How Socialism Has Destroyed Venezuela
The Facts about Venezuela

Why Hugo Chavez Was Bad for Venezuela


Now, trust me I know these articles and facts will not dent the mind of the pathetic left wing loser American socialist (the dumbest people on the planet and it is not close). Hope some of those help out.

OPEC?

Good Lord they are useless.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> No,,actiually there is no other refining capacity in the world designed to handle their largest oil reserves in the world....and your Obama hates that.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have vocally criticized Obama on this site, and my anarchist beliefs of abolishing the state and therefore all government social services are therefore inconsistent with the ideals of the Obama administration
> 
> Wait... maybe you are just trying to get under my skin
Click to expand...


Oh look, it's a Bill Ayers Anarchist..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Theowl32 said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great article from Forbes
> Congratulations To Bolivarian Socialism: Venezuela's Maduro Now Blames Everyone But Himself
> 
> From the article:
> 
> Because, absent simply insane economic policies there’s absolutely no reason why this should have happened. *No, the oil price crash does not excuse it: the country ran out of toilet paper when oil was still over $100 a barrel. And ran out of most other things before that too: this is simply and purely the result of people who know nothing at all about how economies work getting their hands on the policy levers.*
> 
> BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM
> 
> 
> 
> The fucking moron thinks OPEC picked on "Venzuela." Not on all of the other countries that drill and produce oil. Just Venezuela.
> 
> LOL.
> 
> He must have read something written by Sean Penn.
> 
> *1. Venezuela has gone from being dependent on oil to being extremely dependent on oil.*
> 
> Former minister Gerver Torres points out that in 1998 oil represented 77 percent of Venezuela's exports but by 2011 oil represented 96 percent of exports. That means today only around 4 percent of the goods that Venezuela exports are non-oil products! The Venezuelan economy relies almost exclusively on the price of oil and the ability of the government to spend oil revenues. This will take years to reverse because of item two below.
> 
> *2. The Chavez government has crippled private businesses and national industry through expropriations and nationalizations.*
> 
> The Chavez government has expropriated or nationalized numerous companies (no one seems to be able to count them all) involved in various sectors including aluminum, cement, gold, iron, steel, farming, transportation, electricity, food production, banking, paper and the media. The number of private companies in industry has dropped from 14,000 in 1998 to only 9,000 in 2011, according to Torres.
> 
> Companies need investment to grow and hire new workers. One of the biggest failures of the Chavez government has been to drive away both domestic and foreign investors. In 2011 Latin America enjoyed a record of more than $150 billion in foreign investment with Brazil receiving $67 billion. Venezuela's neighbor Colombia received $13 billion while Venezuela received only $5 billion. To avoid expropriation and find investment a number of Venezuelan companies have moved to Colombia, Panama and the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> *3. The Venezuelan currency is a mess.*
> 
> The new currency, the Bolivar fuerte, is anything but strong. The Bolivar fuerte has lost nearly two-thirds of its value since it was launched in 2008. Many analysts expect Venezuela will have to go through a painful devaluation sometime this year or next. This will further reduce the value of wages and sharply increase the costs of imports of basic staple goods. Life will get tougher for most Venezuelans but Chavez probably won't be around to see it.
> 
> *4. Prices in Venezuela have gone up by 23 percent a year for more than ten years.*
> 
> Inflation in Venezuela has averaged 23 percent during 1999-2011 compared to a Latin American average of 4.6 percent. Imagine what life would be like if the price of groceries went up 23 percent every year. This craziness combined with stringent price controls has completely distorted the economy, creating black markets and shortages. In 2012 Venezuela will again have one of the highest inflation rates in the world.
> 
> *5.Under Chavez Venezuela has become one of the most violent countries on the planet.*
> 
> The murder rate per 100,000 citizens has risen from 25 in 1999 to 45.1 in 2011. This is not an economic stat per se but violence has an economic impact. It is more challenging and dangerous than ever to do business and go to work in Venezuela. When you consider these points, it's hard to call the economic legacy of Chavez and his band of 21st Century Socialists a good one.
> 
> As Chavez destroyed the richest economy in Latin America
> How Socialism Has Destroyed Venezuela
> The Facts about Venezuela
> 
> Why Hugo Chavez Was Bad for Venezuela
> 
> 
> Now, trust me I know these articles and facts will not dent the mind of the pathetic left wing loser American socialist (the dumbest people on the planet and it is not close). Hope some of those help out.
> 
> OPEC?
> 
> Good Lord they are useless.
Click to expand...

Gold star post Owl!!!!


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> *Go start your own thread *on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.



If I feel like it. 

How does it feel to be completely helpless and insignificant? You cannot debate me and you also cannot shout me away until you gain your perceived victory. 

BTW... 



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



You continue to deflect from answering this.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go start your own thread *on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel like it.
> 
> How does it feel to be completely helpless and insignificant? You cannot debate me and you also cannot shout me away until you gain your perceived victory.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to deflect from answering this.
Click to expand...


You've officially earned an ignore from me for being absolutely fucking stupid..Owl and myself already shot down your OPEC rant.. I've told you several times to start your own thread.. now you're just a fucking annoying pest.


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go start your own thread *on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel like it.
> 
> How does it feel to be completely helpless and insignificant? You cannot debate me and you also cannot shout me away until you gain your perceived victory.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to deflect from answering this.
Click to expand...

Do let us know when you think you are debating..,wont you.....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go start your own thread *on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel like it.
> 
> How does it feel to be completely helpless and insignificant? You cannot debate me and you also cannot shout me away until you gain your perceived victory.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to deflect from answering this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do let us know when you think you are debating..,wont you.....
Click to expand...


He's officially on ignore LOL I tolerate FOOLS but for so long.. then it's a colossal waste of time


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Oh look, it's a Bill Ayers Anarchist..



I am comparatively closer to Edward Abbey, Murray Rothbard, and Lysander Spooner.

Thanks anyways though!


----------



## Onyx

LadyGunSlinger said:


> He's officially on ignore LOL I tolerate FOOLS but for so long.. then it's a colossal waste of time



Considering ignorance is the inventive of ignore, you have just proven yourself to be ignorant.

Now I can make you look stupid *AND* you wont fight back.



> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?



BTW, the bimbo would rather ignore me than answer this.


----------



## Norman

LadyGunSlinger said:


> A survey conducted in 2015 by Venezuela’s Central University, Andrés Bello and Simón Bolívar showed that 76 per cent of Venezuelans live in poverty and 49 percent in 'critical' poverty.
> 
> Read more: Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela



Great news, they are all equal!

By the way, only relative poverty counts as poverty, so none of them are living in poverty. What an example of a nation, let's turn America into that!


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's a Bill Ayers Anarchist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am comparatively closer to Edward Abbey, Murray Rothbard, and Lysander Spooner.
> 
> Thanks anyways though!
Click to expand...

You seem more like one of Obamas OWS'ers......


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!



NGOs: A New Face of Destabilization in Latin America
Venezuela Cuts Off Oil Shipments to Exxon Mobil

https://books.google.com/books?id=lVAF78qOcRwC&lpg=PA19&ots=kUjYOa6vYI&dq=us cuts off oil in venezuela&pg=PA19#v=onepage&q=us cuts off oil in venezuela&f=false

Venezuela's Chavez threatens to stop oil sales to U.S.

Yep. I believe your analysis is more than a bit naive.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGOs: A New Face of Destabilization in Latin America
> Venezuela Cuts Off Oil Shipments to Exxon Mobil
> 
> https://books.google.com/books?id=lVAF78qOcRwC&lpg=PA19&ots=kUjYOa6vYI&dq=us cuts off oil in venezuela&pg=PA19#v=onepage&q=us cuts off oil in venezuela&f=false
> 
> Venezuela's Chavez threatens to stop oil sales to U.S.
> 
> Yep. I believe your analysis is more than a bit naive.
Click to expand...

Chavez is fucking dead.. WHAT'S YOUR POINT ?? You list a threat from 2010??? LMFAO


----------



## Theowl32

LadyGunSlinger said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Go start your own thread *on the quality of petroleum Turd.. You won't derail my thread..  Quit while you're already behind.. You look foolish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I feel like it.
> 
> How does it feel to be completely helpless and insignificant? You cannot debate me and you also cannot shout me away until you gain your perceived victory.
> 
> BTW...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you believe the impact of Venezuela selling low quality petroleum, the nations largest export, at a rate established by OPEC member states that all produced standard quality petroleum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You continue to deflect from answering this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do let us know when you think you are debating..,wont you.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's officially on ignore LOL I tolerate FOOLS but for so long.. then it's a colossal waste of time
Click to expand...


Yes, you now know the saying of pushing that rock up the hill. I have mentioned it before, but it comes from on old Greek myth/fable. 

The myth of Sisyphus.


----------



## Onyx

Norman said:


> By the way, only relative poverty counts as poverty, so none of them are living in poverty. What an example of a nation, let's turn America into that!



The funny thing is that relative poverty goes both ways.

Right now, US socialists are arguing that individuals with a home, electricity, and a stocked refrigerator are living in poverty.

The definition of poverty is determined by political agendas.


----------



## Norman

Onyx said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, only relative poverty counts as poverty, so none of them are living in poverty. What an example of a nation, let's turn America into that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that relative poverty goes both ways.
> 
> Right now, US socialists are arguing that individuals with a home, electricity, and a stocked refrigerator are living in poverty.
Click to expand...


Indeed they are...if you earn less than 60% of the median income you are living in poverty. That is the definition.

Therefore, america has more poor people than Venezuela, which has none. The difference is, Americans ain't literally starving. The liberal mental masturbation knows no bounds.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Wow.. Liberals shouldn't be allowed to vote.  Honestly, anyone as stupid as these dummies shouldn't be given the sacred honor of electing this nation's Leader..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir



I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.


----------



## Iceweasel

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that.


Capitalists can do none of that. Governments enslave and kill. Capitalism is an economic system. You are seriously confused.


----------



## Disir

What's wrong? Links don't fit your narrative?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Onyx said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is state capitalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A political system where the state controls capital. This technically refers to all capitalism within the framework of the state.
> 
> If my definition does not suffice, I will redirect you to Google
Click to expand...


You meant state capitals. State Capitalism sounds like it came out of the same lab that invented "climate change" once it was apparent there was no man made global warming


----------



## Onyx

Norman said:


> Indeed they are...if you earn less than 60% of the median income you are living in poverty. That is the definition.
> 
> Therefore, america has more poor people than Venezuela, which has none. The difference is, Americans ain't literally starving. The liberal mental masturbation knows no bounds.



There needs to be a reason to justify the corporate backed social services the Democratic party is peddling. They might have better luck inventing a new term, such as "Substandard living." 

Back on topic: 

The reality is that food is an abundant resource. Every country exports agriculture, including the countries where men are starving. The problem is not that there is not enough food to go around, but that the ruling class is actively denying agriculture to the natives that grow it, in exchange for meager sums of money.


----------



## Disir

Where are you at LGS?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
Click to expand...


It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker


----------



## Onyx

CrusaderFrank said:


> You meant state capitals. State Capitalism sounds like it came out of the same lab that invented "climate change" once it was apparent there was no man made global warming



It is basic terminology in political science.

Look it up.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> Where are you at LGS?


I'm right here DIPSHIT


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
Click to expand...


It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.


----------



## Iceweasel

PurpleOwl said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PurpleOwl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> 
> Op is showing how dumb she is by comparing stalinism to social democracy. Venezuela is a dictatorship that controls everything and the people have very little say in anything. Most social democracies on the other hand are more democratic then the united states in many cases and have a respectable private sector, along side the public sector.
> 
> But keep on comparing...Makes you look foolish. One thing I have discovered about liberterianism is it doesn't understand political science or the terms that it uses to describes different systems of government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh look, it's the limped dicked TOD moron who can't tie his shoe much less put together a coherent structured argument. VENEZUELA IS SOCIALIST YOU DUMB FUCKER
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so is denmark whats your point?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like I said, you're about as smart as a praying mantis. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ever notice when a republican loses an argument they call everyone stupid and storm off?
> 
> bye, bye I guess?
Click to expand...

No, I haven't. What I do see is leftists making non stop allegations and prancing around in victory.


----------



## Theowl32

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Wow.. Liberals shouldn't be allowed to vote.  Honestly, anyone as stupid as these dummies shouldn't be given the sacred honor of electing this nation's Leader..


What we are seeing the unreal affects of propaganda and left wing educational system (Hollywood) has on our collective psyche. 

Through such means, these losers are now convinced that the saying "YOU GUYS" is offensive. 

Public university warns against saying 'you guys' - The College Fix

We are in real trouble.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
Click to expand...


Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.


----------



## Theowl32

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
Click to expand...

You are fucking loser. She crushed you a long time ago. You truly are a fucking loser and there isn't anything more to add.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
Click to expand...

lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..


----------



## Iceweasel

rdean said:


> When did Republicans start caring about children?  That's a new one.  Perhaps they only care about children in other countries.
> 
> House GOP spending cuts will devastate women, families and economy


OMG, whatever will we do without a public titty to nurse off of?


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
Click to expand...

You're ignorant and it's showing.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
Click to expand...

Gee.. we're all being waiting for Corky to come back with bells on  ( sarc


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee.. we're all being waiting for Corky to come back with bells on  ( sarc
Click to expand...


You have no idea how fucking stupid you look, do you?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did the head dumbo crawl off to?? Disir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
Click to expand...


You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL


----------



## owebo

CrusaderFrank said:


> Onyx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is state capitalism?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A political system where the state controls capital. This technically refers to all capitalism within the framework of the state.
> 
> If my definition does not suffice, I will redirect you to Google
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You meant state capitals. State Capitalism sounds like it came out of the same lab that invented "climate change" once it was apparent there was no man made global warming
Click to expand...




Onyx said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are...if you earn less than 60% of the median income you are living in poverty. That is the definition.
> 
> Therefore, america has more poor people than Venezuela, which has none. The difference is, Americans ain't literally starving. The liberal mental masturbation knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There needs to be a reason to justify the corporate backed social services the Democratic party is peddling. They might have better luck inventing a new term, such as "Substandard living."
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> The reality is that food is an abundant resource. Every country exports agriculture, including the countries where men are starving. The problem is not that there is not enough food to go around, but that the ruling class is actively denying agriculture to the natives that grow it, in exchange for meager sums of money.
Click to expand...

Democrats have already branded sub-standard opportunity.....so.....


----------



## owebo

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gee.. we're all being waiting for Corky to come back with bells on  ( sarc
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have no idea how fucking stupid you look, do you?
Click to expand...

Indeed....


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Debating a liberal is like shooting retardo monkeys in a barrel of shit.. the stink is all the same..


----------



## owebo

Onyx said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are...if you earn less than 60% of the median income you are living in poverty. That is the definition.
> 
> Therefore, america has more poor people than Venezuela, which has none. The difference is, Americans ain't literally starving. The liberal mental masturbation knows no bounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There needs to be a reason to justify the corporate backed social services the Democratic party is peddling. They might have better luck inventing a new term, such as "Substandard living."
> 
> Back on topic:
> 
> The reality is that food is an abundant resource. Every country exports agriculture, including the countries where men are starving. The problem is not that there is not enough food to go around, but that the ruling class is actively denying agriculture to the natives that grow it, in exchange for meager sums of money.
Click to expand...

Venezuelas are eating the plentiful zoo animals now.....

Hungry Venezuelans Break Into Zoo and Butcher Animal for Meat


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!



_Yes what you call liberals are too stupid to realize capitalistic elites will always squeeze them to death, starve and or freeze._

Worldwide oil supply and demand has remained relatively constant the past four years. What has changed is the perception that demand will soon outstrip   supply and the exacerbation of this by speculators allowing prices to skyrocket past $140 a barrel and Big Oil to fill its coffers. Given the chance to make a  balanced distribution of these “unearned” profits, Big Oil has chosen to reward   shareowners over their customers, who struggle to afford gas for daily commutes or heat to warm homes during winter. Every year Citizens Energy petitions Big Oil to provide a small slice of assistance to help keep the poor warm. Every year,   Big Oil says no.” [ix]

The only oil company to respond to the cry for help back in 2005, and every year since then, was Citgo Petroleum, a subsidiary of the Venezuelan state oil company (known as Petroleos de Venezuela S.A., or PDVSA, and pronounced peh-deh-VEH-sa.  The “S.A.” stands for “sociedad anonima” or incorporated).[x]

That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*

Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program

(I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Dear Liberoidals,

Please send over some new stupid trolls for our new BIATCH toyz..

Signed,
The Deplorables

PS- Make sure the news ones bring their See N Say


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes what you call liberals are too stupid to realize capitalistic elites will always squeeze them to death, starve and or freeze._
> 
> Worldwide oil supply and demand has remained relatively constant the past four years. What has changed is the perception that demand will soon outstrip   supply and the exacerbation of this by speculators allowing prices to skyrocket past $140 a barrel and Big Oil to fill its coffers. Given the chance to make a  balanced distribution of these “unearned” profits, Big Oil has chosen to reward   shareowners over their customers, who struggle to afford gas for daily commutes or heat to warm homes during winter. Every year Citizens Energy petitions Big Oil to provide a small slice of assistance to help keep the poor warm. Every year,   Big Oil says no.” [ix]
> 
> The only oil company to respond to the cry for help back in 2005, and every year since then, was Citgo Petroleum, a subsidiary of the Venezuelan state oil company (known as Petroleos de Venezuela S.A., or PDVSA, and pronounced peh-deh-VEH-sa.  The “S.A.” stands for “sociedad anonima” or incorporated).[x]
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
Click to expand...

What's your fucking point??? That 200 Venezuelans won't freeze to death so it's all good????


----------



## Neotrotsky

*Venezuela ; The Socialists nightmare w/ half the population in CRITICAL poverty now*

how much do you want to bet that the ones not doing bad
are either connected to the gov't or friends of some political leader

like all socialist systems
there are always two system of laws
One for the political class and their friends
One for everyone else ​
Case in point...


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes what you call liberals are too stupid to realize capitalistic elites will always squeeze them to death, starve and or freeze._
> 
> Worldwide oil supply and demand has remained relatively constant the past four years. What has changed is the perception that demand will soon outstrip   supply and the exacerbation of this by speculators allowing prices to skyrocket past $140 a barrel and Big Oil to fill its coffers. Given the chance to make a  balanced distribution of these “unearned” profits, Big Oil has chosen to reward   shareowners over their customers, who struggle to afford gas for daily commutes or heat to warm homes during winter. Every year Citizens Energy petitions Big Oil to provide a small slice of assistance to help keep the poor warm. Every year,   Big Oil says no.” [ix]
> 
> The only oil company to respond to the cry for help back in 2005, and every year since then, was Citgo Petroleum, a subsidiary of the Venezuelan state oil company (known as Petroleos de Venezuela S.A., or PDVSA, and pronounced peh-deh-VEH-sa.  The “S.A.” stands for “sociedad anonima” or incorporated).[x]
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
Click to expand...

Liberal Crony capitalism is always fucked up....they ruin everything....

Seeking Cash, Chavez Looks to Sell Citgo

Looks like the one time socialist guru had trouble making oil for free.....


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here you dumb fucking ****.  Had you continued to read, in one of those links you ignorant fucknut than you would have come across the number of NGOs and amount of money that has been spent in USAID.  I realize reading is difficult for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
Click to expand...


I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'

Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
Click to expand...


You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..


----------



## Neotrotsky

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Dear Liberoidals,
> 
> Please send over some new stupid trolls for our new BIATCH toyz..
> 
> Signed,
> The Deplorables
> 
> PS- Make sure the news ones bring their See N Say



too funny

honestly,   since Queen Hillary has been falling in the polls
(and falling everywhere else)
RCP has the two way and four race
both under 1 percent


a lot of the liberal trolls are gone
no doubt the Left is redirecting resources now that
Queen Hillary is in real trouble


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not my job to read links with no commentary, Fucknutz..  WHAT THE FUCKING HELL does US Aid have to do with the collapse of SOCIALIST Venezuela??? * Throws a brick at his head ...You dumb fucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
Click to expand...


Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO


----------



## Iceweasel

Penelope said:


> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)


The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year. 


Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
Click to expand...


Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It means, you stupid bitch, there is more going on than what you are claiming. It is not my job to educate you.
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
Click to expand...


It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development


Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> 
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
Click to expand...

 WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> lmfao Here comes another fucking moron liberal who makes a claim and then refuses to back it up. Throws up some lame fucking links from 2010 about Chavez threatening the US and said, "There!"  OMG   STAY ON THE LEFT SIDE OF THE AISLE.. You fuckin twerps on the left are as stupid as they come.. Amazing..
> 
> 
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
Click to expand...


WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
Click to expand...


So, you are a sad little case then. 


LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're ignorant and it's showing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
Click to expand...


So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You posted THREATS by a dead man as your proof of what?? YOU DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING KNOW HE WAS DEAD LMAO  Then you come back and blame US AID for the downfall of  Venezuela.. THIS IS THE TEXTBOOK DEFINITION OF LIBERALISM..  Soo beyond stupid, there's no classification for it. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
Click to expand...


I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> I knew he was dead. I showed you where this shit started and how long it has been going on and I provided a link that showed how much money has been repeatedly been funneled in to overthrow and undermine the government. The dumbass is you.  Your very first clue should have been this
> Obama Renews Decree Calling Venezuela a 'Threat'
> 
> Unfortunately, you weren't smart enough to look beneath that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
Click to expand...


You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
Click to expand...


LMAO You're truly deranged.. everyone can read this thread dumb dumb.. everyone.. You're fucked..


----------



## owebo

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't show anyone A DAMN THING.. You listed fucking 10 yr old articles and said THERE.. ROFLMAO You're a fucking idiot.. You didn;t know he had died and so you thought your links of Chavez threatening us was some big fucking deal..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now look at the dumb fucking moron change the narrative.. When I first waxed that smelly stank azz you said " It's about US AID"  LMAO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
Click to expand...

The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
Click to expand...


That dummy thought Chavez was still alive, then changed the story to US AID causing the downfall of Venezuela.. lol


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMAO You're truly deranged.. everyone can read this thread dumb dumb.. everyone.. You're fucked..
Click to expand...


Yes, they can and they can read that you just had your ass handed to you and now you got nothing. Got it.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dummy thought Chavez was still alive, then changed the story to US AID causing the downfall of Venezuela.. lol
Click to expand...


Try again.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dummy thought Chavez was still alive, then changed the story to US AID causing the downfall of Venezuela.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


Oh, I don't have to.. it's all here for everyone to read, retard LOL


----------



## owebo

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dummy thought Chavez was still alive, then changed the story to US AID causing the downfall of Venezuela.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

See.....


----------



## Disir

owebo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, dear. It shows a pattern. Now you have to get off your ass and justify the money that has been funneled in or you are just as, if not more, pathetic than Salon.  Pretending these things operate in a vacuum is a level of ignorance that is unacceptable in foreign relations. The only thing you have managed to do is that slack jawed drooling thing you do when you say either socialism or liberal.
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is and it is USAID. U.S. Agency for International Development
> 
> 
> Very long history of their involvement all over the world. You should know who they are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
Click to expand...


The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dummy thought Chavez was still alive, then changed the story to US AID causing the downfall of Venezuela.. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't have to.. it's all here for everyone to read, retard LOL
Click to expand...


Yes, yes it is here for everyone to read.


----------



## owebo

Disir said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you babbling about ??? Trying to save face now that you've been THOROUGHLY crushed only makes you look more ignorant.. I have to justify what money being funneled and WTFucking HELL does that have to do with SOCIALIST VENEZUELA crashing????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF????????????????????????????  Are you drunk???? SERIOUSLY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
Click to expand...

Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....

So how is Chavez doing?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

owebo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....
> 
> So how is Chavez doing?
Click to expand...

LOL!! Ok, now that was funny.. I don't care who ya are!


----------



## Disir

owebo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, you are
> So, you just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....
> 
> So how is Chavez doing?
Click to expand...

John Kerry Threatens Venezuela, Supports Right-Wing Legislators

What is that, sweet pea?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Bernie would have made us more like Venezuela 

What a shame that Smooth Criminal Crooked Hillary cheated him out of the nomination


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that my threads garner so much attention with high post counts because one cannot fathom just how utterly STUPID liberals truly are until you read it in black and white..  Thank you.. you're a true testament to liberalism and much too dumb to take part in my threads.. Honestly, go find a Miley Cyrus thread to wreck in. Pun intended dummy. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....
> 
> So how is Chavez doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Ok, now that was funny.. I don't care who ya are!
Click to expand...

Evo Morales to John Kerry: Latin America Is Not Your Backyard

How funny is it?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???



You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
Click to expand...

OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..


----------



## Meathead

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just had your ass handed to you and you got nothing. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....
> 
> So how is Chavez doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Ok, now that was funny.. I don't care who ya are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evo Morales to John Kerry: Latin America Is Not Your Backyard
> 
> How funny is it?
Click to expand...

Bolivia's already a shit hole and there's nothing Morales can do to make it any worse. Bolivia is in fact the back yard of all the countries that border it, and that's quite a few.


----------



## Desperado

More Proof that Socialism/Communism is a failure and should be abandoned as any form of Government,


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..
Click to expand...


I read the title of the thread. I read your links. I read your commentary.  The only thing you have demonstrated is that you are a useful tool.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Venezuela was and still is, a very Progressive nation


----------



## Iceweasel

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the title of the thread. I read your links. I read your commentary.  The only thing you have demonstrated is that you are a useful tool.
Click to expand...


----------



## Disir

Meathead said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about you fucktard liberals is that when you say something, no one with a brain thinks it's so......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing is when you post, your head is stuck so far up your ass that the rest of the world hears nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not that you liberal fucktards would understand....
> 
> So how is Chavez doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL!! Ok, now that was funny.. I don't care who ya are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evo Morales to John Kerry: Latin America Is Not Your Backyard
> 
> How funny is it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bolivia's already a shit hole and there's nothing Morales can do to make it any worse. Bolivia is in fact the back yard of all the countries that border it, and that's quite a few.
Click to expand...


Thus giving Kerry the right.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the title of the thread. I read your links. I read your commentary.  The only thing you have demonstrated is that you are a useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


So early?  You might want to slow down.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, can anyone decipher Corky's (Disir) posts as in what the fuck he's talking about???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the title of the thread. I read your links. I read your commentary.  The only thing you have demonstrated is that you are a useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So early?  You might want to slow down.
Click to expand...

Hey Stupido, from your own fucking link.. tell us what the relevance of John Kerry not supporting the latest SOCIALIST leader of Venezuela has to do with the collapse of Venezuela????


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

I'm sorry, I didn't hear you Disir ?


----------



## PurpleOwl

Here is a good explanation for whats going on in venezuela right now, even though it was written awhile ago



> After 17 years of rule by Hugo Chavez’s Socialist Party of Venezuela (PSUV), the country’s economy is unraveling. The vast majority of the Venezuelan population faces scarcities of food, medical care, consumer goods, and electricity, while poverty has doubled to 80 percent since 2013. Food riots and spontaneous protests in working class neighborhoods take place on a daily basis, and the Chavista government of President Nicholas Maduro has responded by imposing a state of emergency.
> 
> While the jostling between the PSUV and the right-wing opposition Democratic Unity Roundtable (MUD) for state power has produced the possibility of a coup or martial law, these two bourgeois parties are not the only elements whose actions will determine the future of the country. The Venezuelan working class, denied the basic necessities of life, is increasingly coming into conflict with both the government and the official opposition.
> 
> But the period of PSUV rule has shown how disastrous it is for workers to forfeit their political independence to a section of the ruling class that falsely labels itself as “socialist.” What is most urgently required by the Venezuelan working class today is a political program of class struggle, independent of and in opposition to both sections of the bourgeoisie who base their support or opposition to the government on the false claim that the PSUV, Chavez, and Maduro represent socialism.
> 
> At precisely this juncture, a series of groups that have for years served as “left” props for the Chavez-Maduro administration are engaging in an operation to prevent the working class from breaking politically with Chavismo. Composed of sections of the upper-middle class which are tied materially to the PSUV bureaucracy and the purse strings of state power, the Venezuelan pseudo-left and its international allies have a material interest in defending the bourgeois government from the working class.
> 
> The web site VenezuelAnalysis, an international consortium of PSUV apologists, published a May 20 article by Jorge Martin of the International Marxist Tendency titled “Venezuela—A Last Warning.” The IMT, led by the British ex-radical Alan Woods, has long served as a “left” advisor to the PSUV and has claimed since Chavez took power in 1999 that his so-called Bolivarian revolution represented socialism.
> 
> The author begins by acknowledging that Venezuela is in the throes of “a very serious crisis.” “The reactionary opposition,” he writes, is carrying out “an attempt to capitalize on the severe economic problems the country is facing” by “trying to create a situation of chaos and violence” aimed at removing Maduro from power.
> 
> Undoubtedly the right-wing opposition, composed of CIA assets and corporate CEOs, believes it is better poised than the PSUV to impose the diktats of Wall Street and US imperialism. But what is the cause of the “severe economic problems the country is facing”?
> 
> Martin presents a list of ways in which “private capitalists” and the “private sector” have manipulated the economy through currency speculation and the black market for consumer goods. He notes that “this unsustainable economic dislocation” has been “aimed at hitting the working masses in order to undermine their support for the revolution.” He adds that “one of the main reasons for this unsustainable economic dislocation is therefore the ‘natural’ rebellion of the capitalist producers against any attempt to regulate the normal workings of the ‘free market.’”
> 
> Martin’s argument is based on a fundamental contradiction: How is Chavismo revolutionary if after nearly two decades of PSUV rule, “private capitalists” exercise such control over the Venezuelan economy that they can plunge the working class into such desperation?



The Venezuelan pseudo-left and the debacle of Chavismo - World Socialist Web Site


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> You had your ass handed to you and this is all you have. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.. Did you bother to read the fucking thread title, Retardo?? All of these dumb fucking links you're posting has ZERO to do with this thread.. Geezus you liberals are fucking RIDICULOUSLY stupid..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I read the title of the thread. I read your links. I read your commentary.  The only thing you have demonstrated is that you are a useful tool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So early?  You might want to slow down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Stupido, from your own fucking link.. tell us what the relevance of John Kerry not supporting the latest SOCIALIST leader of Venezuela has to do with the collapse of Venezuela????
Click to expand...


All of the links provided say the same. It is implementing US policy which is "free market" and hence the links provided with money funneled to NGOs and USAID under the guise of "human rights". Regime change. I'm sure you are familiar with it. You sound like an Obama bot.  Query. What are the US sanctions against Venezuela?

Why were diplomats expelled?


----------



## Penelope

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
Click to expand...


You might be waiting a long time.


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes what you call liberals are too stupid to realize capitalistic elites will always squeeze them to death, starve and or freeze._
> 
> Worldwide oil supply and demand has remained relatively constant the past four years. What has changed is the perception that demand will soon outstrip   supply and the exacerbation of this by speculators allowing prices to skyrocket past $140 a barrel and Big Oil to fill its coffers. Given the chance to make a  balanced distribution of these “unearned” profits, Big Oil has chosen to reward   shareowners over their customers, who struggle to afford gas for daily commutes or heat to warm homes during winter. Every year Citizens Energy petitions Big Oil to provide a small slice of assistance to help keep the poor warm. Every year,   Big Oil says no.” [ix]
> 
> The only oil company to respond to the cry for help back in 2005, and every year since then, was Citgo Petroleum, a subsidiary of the Venezuelan state oil company (known as Petroleos de Venezuela S.A., or PDVSA, and pronounced peh-deh-VEH-sa.  The “S.A.” stands for “sociedad anonima” or incorporated).[x]
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your fucking point??? That 200 Venezuelans won't freeze to death so it's all good????
Click to expand...


Actually its your problem , you don't read, and if you do you don't comprehend. There are special ed schools for people like you. Don't fear.


----------



## Disir

Penelope said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might be waiting a long time.
Click to expand...


She/he/it will never get it.  It requires critical thinking.


----------



## Penelope

Iceweasel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
Click to expand...


Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,

*The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*

*Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*

*Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.

*Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*

By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005

Continue reading the main story Share This Page


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..



And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Read more: Flashback: All Those People Who Praised Chavez’s Socialism
> 
> Dead Socialist Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez was praised throughout his life by many figures in academia, journalism and Hollywood despite his brutal regime.
> 
> This praise included Salon writer David Sirota’s piece after the leader’s death, titled “Hugo Chavez’s economic miracle.” In British publication The New Statesman, a headline as Chavez was nearing death in January 2013 was “Hugo Chavez: Man against the world,” and its sub-headline read “As illness ends Hugo Chavez’s rule in Venezuela, what will his legacy be? Richard Gott argues he brought hope to a continent.”
> 
> 
> 
> See how  INSANE liberals are??!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Yes what you call liberals are too stupid to realize capitalistic elites will always squeeze them to death, starve and or freeze._
> 
> Worldwide oil supply and demand has remained relatively constant the past four years. What has changed is the perception that demand will soon outstrip   supply and the exacerbation of this by speculators allowing prices to skyrocket past $140 a barrel and Big Oil to fill its coffers. Given the chance to make a  balanced distribution of these “unearned” profits, Big Oil has chosen to reward   shareowners over their customers, who struggle to afford gas for daily commutes or heat to warm homes during winter. Every year Citizens Energy petitions Big Oil to provide a small slice of assistance to help keep the poor warm. Every year,   Big Oil says no.” [ix]
> 
> The only oil company to respond to the cry for help back in 2005, and every year since then, was Citgo Petroleum, a subsidiary of the Venezuelan state oil company (known as Petroleos de Venezuela S.A., or PDVSA, and pronounced peh-deh-VEH-sa.  The “S.A.” stands for “sociedad anonima” or incorporated).[x]
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's your fucking point??? That 200 Venezuelans won't freeze to death so it's all good????
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually its your problem , you don't read, and if you do you don't comprehend. There are special ed schools for people like you. Don't fear.
Click to expand...

You touting your alma matter, how precious.....


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
Click to expand...

Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....


----------



## owebo

Disir said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might be waiting a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She/he/it will never get it.  It requires critical thinking.
Click to expand...

Your IQ is just above ceasing the involuntary function of breathing.....you seem so proud....

Perhaps you would move to your creation, Venezuela......


----------



## Disir

owebo said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you at LGS?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here DIPSHIT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good, now bring your ass up to speed. I'm going to drink some coffee and catch the news. I'll wait.  It shouldn't take you too long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You might be waiting a long time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She/he/it will never get it.  It requires critical thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your IQ is just above ceasing the involuntary function of breathing.....you seem so proud....
> 
> Perhaps you would move to your creation, Venezuela......
Click to expand...


Is that all you got? If this is the best you can deliver then you are backing up.


----------



## kaz

PurpleOwl said:


> The only thing capitalists would do differently in Venezuela is slaughter and enslave the poor. There are plenty of capitalist countries in South America, that are much worse off but you will never hear a right winger blame capitalism for that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest problem is the collapsing price of oil, Venezuela’s main export.When the oil price was high Chavez could fund anti-poverty programmes without confronting the rich. Maduro can no longer do this.
> 
> Meanwhile severe drought has rendered the hydroelectric dams that power Venezuela useless. Neither of these problems are former bus worker Maduro’s doing.
> 
> Of course, a decade of relying on oil revenue didn’t help. But Venezuela’s rulers were simply following the absurd capitalist logic about what a resource-rich country should do in a time of high prices.
> 
> The only thing the Venezuelan right and its US and European imperialist backers would have changed was letting the poor get a share.
> 
> Today’s crisis would be far worse in a Venezuela with no food subsidies or price controls.
> 
> 
> 
> Blame capitalism not socialism for Venezuela's crisis
Click to expand...


Who?

And you don't know what capitalism is


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
Click to expand...


Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.


----------



## Iceweasel

Penelope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
Click to expand...

So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
Click to expand...

Did you notice America?  I mean before you, pre-fascist.....


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
Click to expand...


It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...


----------



## Penelope

Iceweasel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
Click to expand...


And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.


----------



## Iceweasel

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
Click to expand...

There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.


----------



## Iceweasel

Penelope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
Click to expand...

Liar. We have one here that supplies 10% of the state's electrical power. You only know leftist shit.


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
Click to expand...


You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
Click to expand...

What a load of crap, there definitely is, you're just making your shit up just because ... coal ...


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
Click to expand...

Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....


----------



## Penelope

Iceweasel said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
Click to expand...


Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
Click to expand...

No shit....wow, your public education is awesome.....


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
Click to expand...

Obamas had no budget for 8 years....


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> That response has led to a thriving partnership between Citgo and the South Bronx, as well as a much broader national program. *Citizens Energy is currently working with Citgo to provide heating assistance to 200,000 low-income families in 23 states, more than 250 Indian tribes from Alaska to Maine, and to more than 200 homeless shelters.**[xi]*
> 
> Warming Up the Bronx: Citgo Venezuela Heating & Social Development Program
> 
> (I imagine in Texas its not a big deal, heat in the winter)
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....
Click to expand...


And that day has come and gone, over 250 years of the advent of the steam engine. Actually the global movement of people will kill us quicker than anything, pandemics. The spread of deadly viruses.  The Spanish Flu killed more than WWI did.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US subsidizes heating for the poor to the tune of about 3 billion a year.
> 
> 
> Low Income Home Energy Assistance Program (LIHEAP) | Office of Community Services | Administration for Children and Families
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that day has come and gone, over 250 years of the advent of the steam engine. Actually the global movement of people will kill us quicker than anything, pandemics. The spread of deadly viruses.  The Spanish Flu killed more than WWI did.
Click to expand...

If it's gone, then please leave us.....we have coal energy to use, and it's only for smart people....


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
Click to expand...

https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf
Click to expand...

Here....ill use one of your propaganda site so you fucking understand....

Summary of FY2016 Continuing Resolution


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am aware and oil is down now but it was going up in 05 ,
> 
> *The Low-Income Home Energy Assistance Program, which helps people pay their heating bills, would be cut 8.4 percent, to $2 billion.*
> 
> *Senator Charles E. Schumer, Democrat of New York, said this proposal could not have come at a worse time, since the cartel of oil-producing countries "continues to jack up oil prices and tip American consumers upside down."*
> 
> *Senator Olympia J. Snowe, Republican of Maine*, rejected the plan, saying she would push legislation to provide $3.4 billion in energy assistance.
> 
> *Subject to Bush's Knife: Aid for Food and Heating*
> 
> By ROBERT PEARFEB. 8, 2005
> 
> Continue reading the main story Share This Page
> 
> 
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that day has come and gone, over 250 years of the advent of the steam engine. Actually the global movement of people will kill us quicker than anything, pandemics. The spread of deadly viruses.  The Spanish Flu killed more than WWI did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's gone, then please leave us.....we have coal energy to use, and it's only for smart people....
Click to expand...


Besides do you think coal is infinite.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that day has come and gone, over 250 years of the advent of the steam engine. Actually the global movement of people will kill us quicker than anything, pandemics. The spread of deadly viruses.  The Spanish Flu killed more than WWI did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's gone, then please leave us.....we have coal energy to use, and it's only for smart people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides do you think coal is infinite.
Click to expand...

There is only about a 1000 years of easy coal.....


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ************** THIS THREAD IS ABOUT THE PERILS OF SOCIALISM with regard to THE MODERN DAY COLLAPSE OF VENEZUELA..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
Click to expand...


"You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain"

Exactly, government controlled industry, not free markets.  So you're conceding now?


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> So why are leftists getting in the way of domestic production? ALSO, we should have MUCH more nuclear power plants on line. AND leftists are killing our coal industry. Get rid of the leftists and we can solve these problems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And continue to destroy the earth, no such thing as clean coal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Destroying how?  Your fucking brilliant ignorance was put here because of coal....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that day has come and gone, over 250 years of the advent of the steam engine. Actually the global movement of people will kill us quicker than anything, pandemics. The spread of deadly viruses.  The Spanish Flu killed more than WWI did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If it's gone, then please leave us.....we have coal energy to use, and it's only for smart people....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Besides do you think coal is infinite.
Click to expand...




How is that a lucid reply to the point?


----------



## francoHFW

OP- The same thing would have happened under the oligarchy there when the economy is based on oil prices zzzzzzzzzzzz. The socialists DID eradicate illiteracy in a decade, cut extreme poverty by 80% etc etc. But their difficulties have nothing to do with the modern world ,where all the successful countries are socialist (well regulated capitalism with a good safety net- ALWAYS democratic). Including us, but we're skewered to the rich under Reaganism, and going downhill. See sig.
*The Achievements of Hugo Chavez - Counterpunch*
www.counterpunch.org/2012/12/14/the-achievements-of-hugo-*chavez*/
CounterPunch
Dec 14, 2012 - While Venezuela's president Hugo Chávez is fighting for his life in Cuba, the ... And extreme poverty reduced from 40% (1996) to a very low level of 7.3% (2010). ... UNESCO has recognized that illiteracy been eliminated furthermore, Venezuela is .... Under President Trump, Will I Be Forced Into Slavery?


----------



## Iceweasel

francoHFW said:


> CounterPunch
> Dec 14, 2012 - While Venezuela's president Hugo Chávez is fighting for his life in Cuba, the ... And extreme poverty reduced from 40% (1996) to a very low level of 7.3% (2010). ... *UNESCO has recognized that illiteracy been eliminated furthermore, Venezuela is .... Under President Trump, Will I Be Forced Into Slavery?*


WTF? So they can now read about how poor they are and evil Trump will be?


----------



## owebo

francoHFW said:


> OP- The same thing would have happened under the oligarchy there when the economy is based on oil prices zzzzzzzzzzzz. The socialists DID eradicate illiteracy in a decade, cut extreme poverty by 80% etc etc. But their difficulties have nothing to do with the modern world ,where all the successful countries are socialist (well regulated capitalism with a good safety net- ALWAYS democratic). Including us, but we're skewered to the rich under Reaganism, and going downhill. See sig.
> *The Achievements of Hugo Chavez - Counterpunch*
> www.counterpunch.org/2012/12/14/the-achievements-of-hugo-*chavez*/
> CounterPunch
> Dec 14, 2012 - While Venezuela's president Hugo Chávez is fighting for his life in Cuba, the ... And extreme poverty reduced from 40% (1996) to a very low level of 7.3% (2010). ... UNESCO has recognized that illiteracy been eliminated furthermore, Venezuela is .... Under President Trump, Will I Be Forced Into Slavery?


Strange....other oil rich countries, like Venezuela, have these for their people...




 

It's a gold bar vending machine....


----------



## Penelope

kaz said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> And the capitalists did not like it and revolted and in turn starved the people.  Greed at the top is what happened in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain"
> 
> Exactly, government controlled industry, not free markets.  So you're conceding now?
Click to expand...


I find that a problem in Britain, lucky every citizen got voting rights , even for the poor and women, and the elites just lost a lot as the servants demanded more.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain"
> 
> Exactly, government controlled industry, not free markets.  So you're conceding now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that a problem in Britain, lucky every citizen got voting rights , even for the poor and women, and the elites just lost a lot as the servants demanded more.
Click to expand...

Brexit was awesome....


----------



## Rustic

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger in Venezuela
> 
> When has SOCIALISM ever worked? The answer.. NEVER. If Liberals were given full power of our country, they would destroy us.. Anything and everything a liberal touches turns to trash.. We see all of the major Democratic cities run in to the ground in our country..Helly Rotten Clinton agreed with Bernie and then stated she's even further left than he is, an avowed Socialist.
> 
> From the article:
> *Horrifying photos show how children are dying of hunger as HALF the population lives in 'critical' poverty in socialist Venezuela*
> 
> *Child malnutrition in Venezuela, South America, is dramatically on the rise*
> *In the socialist country's capital a lone cases have doubled in a just a year*
> *Maria del Carmen Chourio, 5, was hospitalised weighing just 11 pounds*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Socialism at its best


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here....ill use one of your propaganda site so you fucking understand....
> 
> Summary of FY2016 Continuing Resolution
Click to expand...


what is it you want me to understand??


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no such thing as trickle down, it's a term of derision leftists thought up to kick their capitalist strawman around. Supply side economic works and has been proven. Socialism doesn't, that too has been proven. Over and over but leftists refuse to learn a goddamn thing that stands in the way of their political religion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here....ill use one of your propaganda site so you fucking understand....
> 
> Summary of FY2016 Continuing Resolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is it you want me to understand??
Click to expand...

Nothing you are capable of understanding.....


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain"
> 
> Exactly, government controlled industry, not free markets.  So you're conceding now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that a problem in Britain, lucky every citizen got voting rights , even for the poor and women, and the elites just lost a lot as the servants demanded more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brexit was awesome....
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

Its really too early to tell if Brexit was "awesome " or not.


----------



## Penelope

owebo said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read Obamas 2016 budget and you will know why the elites are so upset. As you might be aware, many Democrats are part of the elites too.
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here....ill use one of your propaganda site so you fucking understand....
> 
> Summary of FY2016 Continuing Resolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is it you want me to understand??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you are capable of understanding.....
Click to expand...


So you don't understand it.


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obamas had no budget for 8 years....
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whitehouse.gov/sites/default/files/omb/budget/fy2016/assets/budget.pdf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here....ill use one of your propaganda site so you fucking understand....
> 
> Summary of FY2016 Continuing Resolution
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> what is it you want me to understand??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing you are capable of understanding.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't understand it.
Click to expand...

Most every American does.....


----------



## owebo

Penelope said:


> Its really too early to tell if Brexit was "awesome " or not.


No, it was awesome.....sovereignty is always awesome....


----------



## paulitician

Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime. 

All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.


----------



## Penelope

No one cared when we have the sanctions on Iraq and over 1/2 million kids under the age of five died from starvation.  M. Albright said "yes she thinks it was worth it"

Give me a break, your worried about you own self, not anyone else.


----------



## kaz

Penelope said:


> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> owebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, your socialist trickle up poverty sure did.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason trickle down does not work, the greedy at the top, are well "greedy".
> Reminds one of the Edwardian Era in Britain. Same thing is happening here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny, when you talk, Lenin's lips move ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "You do know only the elites ruled in Britain right? Only the wealthy land owners, the rest were servants and slave labor , who waited on the elites in Britain"
> 
> Exactly, government controlled industry, not free markets.  So you're conceding now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I find that a problem in Britain, lucky every citizen got voting rights , even for the poor and women, and the elites just lost a lot as the servants demanded more.
Click to expand...


And now England is socialist.  They were never capitalist.  They have some elements of capitalism, but even they call it a "nanny state."  So why do you keep pointing to them as if you're making a point?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..



What a piece of shit you turned out to be.


----------



## Tehon

paulitician said:


> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.


The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you turned out to be.
Click to expand...


I'm insulted.. I work rather hard to be a complete BIATCH 24/7 and thus have captured the title from the moment I posted here back in 2011. Do yourself a favor, go troll some dumb shit who tolerates ignorance and thinks your stupidity is somehow "cute."  You couldn't cut it as my pool boy.. Now get lost.


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you turned out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm insulted.. I work rather hard to be a complete BIATCH 24/7 and thus have captured the title from the moment I posted her back in 2011. Do yourself a favor, go troll some dumb shit who tolerates ignorance and thinks your stupidity is somehow "cute."  You couldn't cut it as my pool boy.. Now get lost.
Click to expand...


Sweetie, you're a bimbo and nothing more.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger

Disir said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you turned out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm insulted.. I work rather hard to be a complete BIATCH 24/7 and thus have captured the title from the moment I posted her back in 2011. Do yourself a favor, go troll some dumb shit who tolerates ignorance and thinks your stupidity is somehow "cute."  You couldn't cut it as my pool boy.. Now get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie, you're a bimbo and nothing more.
Click to expand...

 Blah blah, fucking blah...  ZzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzz blah.. hurumphhhhhhhhhh blah...


----------



## Disir

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you turned out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm insulted.. I work rather hard to be a complete BIATCH 24/7 and thus have captured the title from the moment I posted her back in 2011. Do yourself a favor, go troll some dumb shit who tolerates ignorance and thinks your stupidity is somehow "cute."  You couldn't cut it as my pool boy.. Now get lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sweetie, you're a bimbo and nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blah blah, fucking blah...  ZzzzzzzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzz blah.. hurumphhhhhhhhhh blah...
Click to expand...


----------



## Penelope

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is proof that Liberalism is a mental disorder. Every single leftist in this thread is literally a braindead moron. It's like trying to teach a pile of shit to sing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a piece of shit you turned out to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm insulted.. I work rather hard to be a complete BIATCH 24/7 and thus have captured the title from the moment I posted here back in 2011. Do yourself a favor, go troll some dumb shit who tolerates ignorance and thinks your stupidity is somehow "cute."  You couldn't cut it as my pool boy.. Now get lost.
Click to expand...


Right, I think she is a female.


----------



## paulitician

Tehon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
Click to expand...


You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.

Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.


----------



## Tehon

paulitician said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
Click to expand...

The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?


----------



## paulitician

Tehon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?
Click to expand...


Take a look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union.


----------



## Tehon

paulitician said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union.
Click to expand...

How do those states relate in any way to present day USA.


----------



## paulitician

Tehon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, this is likely where our own country is heading. It's inevitable when you allow Communists/Socialists to seize power. The US system works. It's been proven for centuries. Yet the Left is dragging it towards Third World Nightmares like Venezuela. We'll begin seeing our own decline in places like California first. The large refugee camps, the long miserable lines to get food and essentials, and rampant brutal crime.
> 
> All anyone has to do is, take a look at all current Democrat-controlled areas of the country. Unfortunately, our entire country will likely resemble those hellholes eventually. Hopefully, Americans will wake up and realize they have to keep the Left out of power. But i guess we'll see. I'm not very optimistic though.
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do those states relate in any way to present day USA.
Click to expand...


The Left is currently dragging us down that same failed path. Communism/Socialism doesn't work. It is what it is.


----------



## Tehon

paulitician said:


> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> The US system creates third world nightmares to satisfy its demand for resources and profits. If the US were to resemble Venezuela in any way it would probably be due to right wing neoliberal austerity measures designed to reduce the debt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do those states relate in any way to present day USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left is currently dragging us down that same failed path. Communism/Socialism doesn't work. It is what it is.
Click to expand...

It is what it is only in your head, you can't highlight how exactly the left is orchestrating this decent into communism. You fail.


----------



## paulitician

Tehon said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tehon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're partially correct. The U.S. does do a lot of killing and plundering around the world. But it's what the American People want. They enjoy their cheap goods and subjugating foreign peoples. The U.S. is an Empire. Like it or not, that is the reality. But Communism/Socialism isn't the answer. That's been proven time & time again.
> 
> Communism/Socialism is a System where only the few Government Elites prosper. The People always suffer. Just take a close look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union. But sadly, we are heading in that direction. It's tragic, because the U.S. System is the most successful System ever devised by man. History proves it. The Left can't be allowed to dismantle it. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> The US economic system is threatened by the left? How so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look at Venezuela and the old Soviet Union.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do those states relate in any way to present day USA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Left is currently dragging us down that same failed path. Communism/Socialism doesn't work. It is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is only in your head, you can't highlight how exactly the left is orchestrating this decent into communism. You fail.
Click to expand...


The American Left especially, thoroughly enjoyed sniffing Chavez's butt. They are pushing for the same System here. You wanna live in denial over that, than so be it. But others see what's happening. They're not gonna allow the Left to dismantle the greatest System ever devised by man.


----------

